# Towing 2006 Land Cruiser



## AceR0k0la (Dec 19, 2018)

Can I do this 4 down? I know Toyota sez no but I thought I had seen where guys are doing it with either an LC or LX470. Any thoughts?
Thanks


----------



## C Nash (Dec 19, 2018)

I have not seen any Toyoto that can be towed 4 down.


----------

